# some Deeres



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Saw these at a show and farm pull I went to this past summer.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*another*

pretty


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*#3*

there were a lot of nice tractors at this show ,held by the South Dayton Fire Company ,South Dayton New York. Could someone tell me how to post more then one picture file in a post?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*some more*

again


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Why Not*

This will bring my post totals up,plus everybody gets to look at some real purdy deeres


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I got time*

LOOK:hello:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mine All Mine*

Might as well sneak one of mine in here:driving:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice pics!*

Thanks for the great pics. It looks like the only one that still does work is yours (dirt on the tires)


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Sliphold,

I hape you told those guys about tractorforum.com. Just kidding.

Adam


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Adam*

At the time of this show there was no Tractorforum.com
When the season starts next year this site will be talked about at the shows. T-Shirts are needed. HELLO ANDY


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: I got time*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *LOOK:hello: *


thats a nice looking tractor and l like the little tractor on the front


----------

